# Lamar Team Bindings



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

My brother bought these bindings two seasons ago... He tightened the straps every so often, but used too small of a screwdriver and almost stripped out the screw (He wasn't thinking lol). 
Anyways, e-mailed Lamar and told them the problem (since size 5 metric screws are almost impossible to find anywhere). She said she'd locate the parts and send them to me, this was about 2-3 weeks ago. 
I got no response so I figured whatever they can't help me. Get home today and find a package in the mail. Not only did I get all of the screws for the straps (only one was broken), I also got all new straps as well (none of the straps are broken)... 
I didn't pay a cent for any of this stuff, they never asked for a proof of purchase and the fact that the bindings are almost 3 seasons old really shocked me... Although Lamar doesn't make the best product on the market, they certainly have more then acceptable customer service. 
Anyways, that is one of the few customer service experiences I can say I was happy with, most warranty and repair issues end up being a drawn out frustrating process...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

good news
if they had a problem with them, then would have a service bulletin to tell the rep to give u new replacements

usually when people come into our shop with a warranty ?, i call the manufacturer and tell them they just bought it


----------

